# Helpful health and fitness links:



## roxybc (May 10, 2006)

I had posted my favorite health and fitness links for someone in their weightloss journal, but I figured I would post them in here for you all to see.  If you know of any other websites that have helped you out feel free to post them in this thread as well!

http://www.bodyforlife.com/ : Has excellent workout tips, and a great and very extensive healthy recipe section.

http://www.fitday.com/ : Free to join, and allows you to track your daily calorie intake, weight loss and goals, etc. I used to be addicted to this site! I've started using it again, and I like that you can add your own food nutrition info to it.

http://www.calorieking.com/ : Allows you to look up the nutritional info on almost everything you eat, even fast food!

http://vegweb.com/ : Lots of healthy recipies. This is a vegetarian recipe website, but I'm sure if you wanted to you could customize them with meat.


----------

